# Wanting to learn soaping



## Nancy (Oct 25, 2007)

I've read the posts in this section and really want to learn to soap. I've seen mention the Walmart soap recipe,never heard of it before but am willing to try. So if someone has it or could point me in the right direction that would be great. Also what equipment do you need to have. Pots, buckets, a heat source ,molds,lye, some kind of oil etc. We want to be able to use our extra milk later this year. Last year we fed out 2 pigs but really want to make some soap. Our house gets fairly hot in the summer and wonder if that would effect the soap when we make it or if it would effect it more in the curing stages. Any info would be appreciated since I haven't a clue.
Nancy


----------



## Nancy (Oct 25, 2007)

ok told you I am clueless. I did find the recipe in another section. How about advice about equipment and the do's and don'ts of soaping?
Nancy


----------



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

You can start very simply if you just want to see what you think of it. I read a lot first and did buy a stick blender. In the beginning I just used milk cartons (the paper wax coated ones) with the tops cut off as my molds. I had some EO in the cupboard, got some lye at the hardware store and off I went. I never did have much trouble and soon I was buying fancier molds, scents ect. But really all you need is your oils and lye and you can make soap. I also started with a stainless bowl and plastic pitcher. Now I use a plastic bucket and pyrex for lye but that is just personal preference mostly.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

also if you don't want to send off for a scent to try go to the health food store and buy some lavender oil or anyone of their other oils use the Walmart recipe and line some grease up a couple old plastic shoe boxes or pyrex sq cake pans and pour away. BUT a stick blender is really a must to have.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

Read and practice. we made soap with water first, then went to milk. if you go back and read posts on this forum, you will learn a lot. Just follow the directions and go for it. . Carolyn


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

Basic needs for making soap
1. Large stainless steel pot or plastic bucket
2. stainless spoons or plastic
3. Oils
4. Goat Milk or water/ or both
5. Gloves
6. Eye protection
7. Lye
8. Scales (walmart sells a cheap one for 20.00 bucks that works
9. Stick blender unless you want to stir for hours

Get your walmart recipe, it is a good one to learn on, measure and weigh out all the ingredients, put you oils into your large stainless bucket and melt them, add liquid oils after to cool this down.. Don't get this hot, just needs to be 100 degrees more or less...
Measure out your lye and slowly add it to frozen goat milk, slowly, stirring while you add it.. Add a little, stir in and walk away, find something else to do.. Repeat this until lye is gone..You do not want your milk proteins to burn, if they burn they will turn a bright orange and smell and look nasty.. Wear your eye protection and gloves while using lye 
If your lye substance is getting too hot, you can put in a ice bath..
When your lye is mixed with milk well, I stick blend to get all lumps out, some people strain.. 
Pour the two together, Add your lye mixture to your oil mixture and stick blend until it starts to change color, or come to trace, Trace is when it starts to thicken a little and you can lift out the stick blender and drops will stay on the surface for a second or two.. Now is when you add your fragrance or additives.. I always suggest that new people make unscented soap, this way you are not out a whole lot of money if the batch does not turn out..
Add a handful of grated up oatmeal, makes a wonderful soap,
Pour into a cardboard box lined with garbage bag, or plastic molds of some sort... Do not use aluminium when making soap, or any metal other than stainless steel.. Cut 24 hours later... 
go to Miller soaps .com.. Google it, lots of tips and picutres there.


----------



## Nancy (Oct 25, 2007)

Thank you for the info. Now I have to wait for the does to kid. We just dried the last ones off about 2 weeks ago and are already waiting for 2 to kid at anytime. We have 5 more due in Feb. & 5 in March. One more question, the stick blender is it kind of like a mixer but with one mixer at the end? I'm going to walmart later so I'll look and see what they have.
Nancy


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

Nancy said:


> One more question, the stick blender is it kind of like a mixer but with one mixer at the end? I'm going to walmart later so I'll look and see what they have.


Yep, that's a stick blender. There are located in the small kitchen appliance section at Wal-Mart for about $10.00.

Sara


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

This is just me but when I was first learning I scaled back the WM recipe. I would rather go through the process 7 times making a pound of soap each time versus one 7 lb batch of soap. I still don't make 7 lb batches of soap and I still scale back new recipes I'm trying to 1 lb. LOL


----------

